# rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/Torrents/Downloading/rtorrent.session/



## mfaridi (Nov 25, 2008)

when I type

```
rtorrent
```
I see this error

```
rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/Torrents/Downloading/.rtorrent.session/", No such file or directory
```

this is my rtorrent.rc


```
# This is an example resource file for rTorrent. Copy to
# ~/.rtorrent.rc and enable/modify the options as needed. Remember to
# uncomment the options you wish to enable.
#
# Based on original .rtorrent.rc file from http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
# Modified by Lemonberry for rtGui http://rtgui.googlecode.com/
#
# This assumes the following directory structure:
# 
# /Torrents/Downloading - temporaray location for torrents while downloading (see "directory")
# /Torrents/Complete - Torrents are moved here when complete (see "on_finished")
# /Torrents/TorrentFiles/Auto - The 'autoload' directory for rtorrent to use.  Place a file 
#           in here, and rtorrent loads it #automatically.  (see "schedule = watch_directory")
# /Torrents/Downloading/rtorrent.session - for storing rtorrent session information
#

# Maximum and minimum number of peers to connect to per torrent.
#min_peers = 40
#max_peers = 100

# Same as above but for seeding completed torrents (-1 = same as downloading)
#min_peers_seed = 10
#max_peers_seed = 50

# Maximum number of simultanious uploads per torrent.
#max_uploads = 15

# Global upload and download rate in KiB. "0" for unlimited.
#download_rate = 0
upload_rate = 50

# Default directory to save the downloaded torrents.
directory = /Torrents/Downloading

# Default session directory. Make sure you don't run multiple instance
# of rtorrent using the same session directory. Perhaps using a
# relative path?
#session =/Torrents/Downloading/rtorrent.session
 session=/Torrents/Downloading/rtorrent.session

# Watch a directory for new torrents, and stop those that have been
# deleted.
schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/Torrents/TorrentFiles/Auto/*.torrent
schedule = untied_directory,5,5,stop_untied=

# Close torrents when diskspace is low. */
#schedule = low_diskspace,5,60,close_low_diskspace=100M

# Stop torrents when reaching upload ratio in percent,
# when also reaching total upload in bytes, or when
# reaching final upload ratio in percent.
# example: stop at ratio 2.0 with at least 200 MB uploaded, or else ratio 20.0
#schedule = ratio,60,60,stop_on_ratio=200,200M,2000

execute_log = /home/Mostafa/rtorrent.log

# When the torrent finishes, it executes "mv -n <base_path> ~/Download/"
# and then sets the destination directory to "~/Download/". (0.7.7+)
#on_finished = move_complete,"execute=mv,-u,$d.get_base_path=,/Torrents/Complete/ ;d.set_directory=/Torrents/Complete/"

# The ip address reported to the tracker.
#ip = 1.2.3.4/rt
#ip = rakshasa.no

# The ip address the listening socket and outgoing connections is
# bound to.
#bind = 127.0.0.1
#bind = rakshasa.no

# Port range to use for listening.
port_range = 55556-55560

scgi_port = 127.0.0.1:5000

# Start opening ports at a random position within the port range.
#port_random = no

# Check hash for finished torrents. Might be usefull until the bug is
# fixed that causes lack of diskspace not to be properly reported.
#check_hash = no

# Set whetever the client should try to connect to UDP trackers.
use_udp_trackers = yes

# Alternative calls to bind and ip that should handle dynamic ip's.
#schedule = ip_tick,0,1800,ip=rakshasa
#schedule = bind_tick,0,1800,bind=rakshasa

# Encryption options, set to none (default) or any combination of the following:
# allow_incoming, try_outgoing, require, require_RC4, enable_retry, prefer_plaintext
#
# The example value allows incoming encrypted connections, starts unencrypted
# outgoing connections but retries with encryption if they fail, preferring
# plaintext to RC4 encryption after the encrypted handshake
#
encryption = allow_incoming,enable_retry,prefer_plaintext

#
# Do not modify the following parameters unless you know what you're doing.
#

# Hash read-ahead controls how many MB to request the kernel to read
# ahead. If the value is too low the disk may not be fully utilized,
# while if too high the kernel might not be able to keep the read
# pages in memory thus end up trashing.
#hash_read_ahead = 10

# Interval between attempts to check the hash, in milliseconds.
#hash_interval = 100

# Number of attempts to check the hash while using the mincore status,
# before forcing. Overworked systems might need lower values to get a
# decent hash checking rate.
#hash_max_tries = 10

# Max number of files to keep open simultaniously.
#max_open_files = 128

# Number of sockets to simultaneously keep open.
#max_open_sockets = <no default>


# Example of scheduling commands: Switch between two ip's every 5
# seconds.
#schedule = "ip_tick1,5,10,ip=torretta"
#schedule = "ip_tick2,10,10,ip=lampedusa"

# Remove a scheduled event.
#schedule_remove = "ip_tick1"%
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2008)

you have missing dot

```
session=/Torrents/Downloading/rtorrent.session
```


```
rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/Torrents/Downloading/.rtorrent.session/", No such file or directory
```

something is wrongs, check it


----------



## hark (Nov 25, 2008)

I suggest you read the documentation for the RC file you're using:


> # This assumes the following directory structure:
> #
> # /Torrents/Downloading - temporaray location for torrents while downloading (see "directory")
> # /Torrents/Complete - Torrents are moved here when complete (see "on_finished")
> ...


You'll need to create the directory structure it specifies (in the root directory, which is a nasty violation of hier(7), IMHO). Make sure to give each directory the proper permissions (ie, writable by whatever user/group is running rtorrent).

The reason why it breaks is because those directories don't exist. rtorrent can't create them, because root is the only one with write access to the root directory (or at least, should be). So you have to either create the directories for it, or re-write the paths in the RC file.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh right, now we're getting double threads in daemonforums.org and forums.freebsd.org. Not very pleasant. Anyway, I answered over at Daemonforums already.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 25, 2008)

mfaridi is the kind of person who just posts the same question at every place he can find until he finds a copy&paste spoonfeed answer.


----------



## mfaridi (Nov 26, 2008)

I only post my questions in here , I think I can find solution for my problem faster.


----------



## mfaridi (Nov 26, 2008)

I think my problem solve , I only add 
	
	



```
~
```
 before 
	
	



```
/Torrents/Downloading/rtorrent.session
```
 in 
	
	



```
rtorrent.rc
```
 and then I type 
	
	



```
rtorrent
```
 in terminal and it start without error and I must now check rtGUI.


----------

